# [gelöst:]DVD-RAM kopieren - fast 100 % CPU-Last!

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

ich kopiere von Zeit zu Zeit Filme von meinem VDR auf DVD-RAM um diese dann bequemer am PC bearbeiten zu können.

Dazu kopiere ich dann mit nautilus z.B.  ein 4 GB-Film auf meinen Desktop.

Dass das Kopieren so ca. nur noch 1 MB/sec. bringt, ist wohl systembedingt bei einer DVD-RAM, das stört mich jetzt nicht so.

Was mich hingegen wahnsinnig stört, dass meine 3 Kerne meines AMD-Proz. mit dem Kopiervorgang fast zu 100 % ausgelastet sind und ich nur noch in Zeitlupe andere Sachen (z.B. diesen Beitrag schreiben) erledigen kann.

Meine Frage also: wo kann man nautilus mitteilen, dass der Kopiervorgang z.B. nur noch 30 % CPU-Leistung erhalten soll ?

Oder kann man das irgendwo zentral in einer .conf-Datei in /etc hinterlegen ?

AndreasLast edited by Andreas O. on Sat Feb 18, 2012 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mknjc

Hallo,

ich würde sagen du guckst erstmal was beim kopieren die Last erzeugt.

Dazu kann ich htop empfehlen (geht bestimmt auch mit anderen).

Das installierst du startest es auf einer Konsole und stellst es ein so das es genaue Informationen liefert.

F2 dann auf Meters und entweder Links oder Recht eine CPU average Leiste hinzufügen und auf Text umstellen

Dann bei Display options "Hide kernel threads" und "Hide userland threads" deaktivieren und "Display threads in a different color" und "Detailed CPU time" anschalten. Dann noch bei Columns IO_RATE hinzufügen. Nach dem verlassen mit F10 hast du dann genauste Informationen was deine CPU tut (usr = Programme arbeiten, sy = Kernel arbeitet, ni = Programme mit "nice" arbeiten, hi = Hardware Interrupts werden abgearbeitet, si = Software Interrupts werden abgearbeitet, wa = Auf geräte werden gewartet, st = Zeit in Virtuellen Maschinen) und du kannst sehen welche Programme wie viel CPU Last erzeugen und wie viel IO Last.

Mfg Markus

----------

## Andreas O.

Hallo Markus,

erst mal danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich habe die Systemlast vorher mit dem Gnome-Programm "Systemüberwachung" (Anwendungen->Systemprogramme) ermittelt.

Bei dem Reiter Resourcen kann ich dann eben sehen, dass CPU1 bis CPU3 zwischen 50 und 100 % pendelt (ich habe die CPUs mit dem applet auf "ondemand" gestellt-die CPU-Kerne gehen dann von 800 MHz bis auf 3,30 GHz hoch (verbleibt aber meist bei 3,30 GHz).

Arbeitsspeicher wird ungefähr 725 MB von 7,8 GB (also ca.  9%) gebraucht, kein swap.

Dabei kann ich erkennen, dass nautilus momentan 300 % CPU, gnome-system-monitor 300 % CPU, totem 198 % (komisch, habe ich gar nicht aktiv gestartet) opera 54 % CPU und jetzt hängt momentan die Systemüberwachung und das ganze System, muss nun die Systemüberwachung gewaltsam killen...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Also mal in die Anzeige von htop zurück (geht nur im Schneckentempo): und versucht eine Bildschirmaufnahme zu machen:

Jetzt würde ich gerne das Bildschirmfoto hochladen, weiss aber nicht, wie das hier geht   :Embarassed: 

Jedenfalls stehen hier einige Prozesse auf 300 %, (nautilus, X, htop, kjournald, kworker, cpu-freq-applet), dann mit 279 % usb-storage, metacity mit 237 %, etc.

Ich fürchte, das liegt wohl an gnome, werde den Kopiervorgang mal mit dem Dateimanager thunar und dem windowmanager fluxbox probieren...

So, hab's nun mit fluxbox und thunar, auch mal mit dem Dateimanager rox und dann direkt mit dem cp Befehl probiert - das System ist bis zum Anschlag ausgelastet   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wie kann ich dem System also beibringen, dass der cp-Befehl nur noch z.B. 30 % meiner CPU-Zeit beanspruchen darf (der Flaschenhals ist nun mal die geringe Datenübertragungsrate von ca. 700 KB/s am Schluss) und da spielt es doch keine Rolle mehr, ob diese 700 KB/s nun mit fast 100 % CPU-Leistung oder eben dann "gemächlich" mit z.B. 30 % CPU-Last durchgequetscht werden....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Also wo kann ich das dann systemweit einstellen ?

Andreas

----------

## Andreas O.

So,

hab das Kopieren nun mit meinem alten PC mit AMD-Proz. X2 3800+ (64bit) mit 2 GHz und Debian Squeeze probiert - und siehe da - hier gehen die CPUs nicht über 1 GHz und 15 % CPU-Leistung hinaus, auch die Kopierrate ist schneller - 2,5 MB/s (obwohl das DVD-Laufwerk eigentlich langsamer laufen müsste, ist schon ein Uralt-Teil) und - ich kann flüssig nebenbei was anderes machen...

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich hatte mir den Gentoo-Kernel 2.6.39-r3 (64bit) selbst gebaut - hab ich da vielleicht irgendwas übersehen beim Bauen ?

Andreas

----------

## ScytheMan

Wie ist denn der RAM ausgelastet?

Für mich klingt die Sympomatik erstmal nach nem vollem RAM und dem Schreiben ins Swapfile. Normalerweise ist ja die Festplatte der Flaschenhals. 

Den Screenshot lädst du am besten über imageshack.us oder sonstigen uploader hoch, hier im forum geht das imho nicht.

----------

## Andreas O.

Hallo,

am RAM kann's nicht liegen - ca. 700 MB von 8 GB benutzt unter Gnome (siehe oben), keine swappiness feststellbar (unter fluxbox waren's sogar nur ca. 450 MB von 8 GB).

Ich habe mittlerweile den Kernel (2.6.39-r3, selbst gebaut) in Verdacht. Werde mal den genkernel installieren.

Andreas

----------

## Andreas O.

So,

hab's nun nach langem Probieren endlich geschafft   :Very Happy: 

Letztendlich war mein selbst gebauter Kernel schuld, mit dem neuen genkernel-2.6.29-r3 funktioniert's nun.

So waren bei meiner Sata-Seagate-Festplatte vorher nur ca. 40 MB/s Übertragungsrate möglich, obwohl Knoppix über 95 MB/s schaffte.

Ich hatte zwar den ahci-Treiber fest installiert, aber ich vermute mal, da schoss irgendwas anderes dazwischen....

Das Kopieren geht nun bei einer durchschnittlichen Proz.Leistung von < 10 % vonstatten, zum Schluss hatte ich auch bei der DVD-RAM eine maximale Geschwindigkeit von < 6 MB/s   :Smile: 

Hatte dann bei meinem neuen genkernel zunächst das Problem, dass der Proz. ständig auf "performance", also 3x 3,3 GHz lief, das sich dann auch nicht mit dem gnome-tool "Überwachen der Prozessortaktstufen 2.32.1.1" ändern ließ, bis ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass man das auch beim Kernel-Bauen auf "ondemand" schalten kann.

Wen's noch interessiert: meinen genkernel habe ich folgendermaßen gebaut:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an alle, die mich in meiner Verzweiflung nicht alleine gelassen haben   :Very Happy: 

Andreas

----------

